# 2012 Audi Q7 Coding



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Recently purchased a 2012 Audi Q7.

So far I am a little disspointed with the Vag Com access. I enjoyed the ability to utilize Vag Com for various coding, features, and retrofits on the Passat B6.

The things I would like to code in the Q7:

1. Remote up and down of windows and closing of sunroof (just like in Passat). I notice in confort module 46, adaptation 61 but it does not work. Either I did not add the numbers propertly or it does not apply for the 2012 model.

2. Rain Closing. (just like in Passat)

3. [if possible] I have power closing mirrors and would like to code them so that the mirrors automatically close upon locking. This option is not present in the 2011-2012 newer MMI infotainment for access.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Please post an autoscan. This will allow us to see the part numbers and coding for all the modules.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wednesday,09,November,2011,18:03:58:09303
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5 (x64)
Data version: 20110930



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4F0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 36 42 46 47 4C 4F 52 55 56 5F
62 6C 6D 6F 72 76

VIN: WA1LGAFE5CD002903 Mileage: 460km/285miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
6F-Centr. Conv. II -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJW) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 551 J HW: 4L0 907 551 A
Component: 3.0l V6 TFSI 0010 
Revision: --H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0121000A290F0128
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2F660E89C786

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0C8-927-750.clb
Part No SW: 0C8 927 750 N HW: 0C8 927 750 N
Component: AL1000 AISIN 001 1987 
Serial number: 
Coding: 001378
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL991031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAL991031_AU56.rod
VCID: 377636E93FD6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 517 M HW: 4L0 614 517 L
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0020 
Revision: 00H02001 
Coding: 0099409
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 346C01E52EA0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 B HW: 4F0 905 852 F
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H05 0130 
Revision: 00H05000 Serial number: 10603401887737
Coding: 0000131
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 254AECA1957A

Part No: 4F0 910 132 J
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H03 0020

Part No: 4F0 910 220 A
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H01 0054

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 043 D HW: 4L0 820 043 AH
Component: KLIMA 4 ZONEN H15 0070 
Revision: 00---026 Serial number: 00000000292116
Coding: 0008C026
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 254AECA1957A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 AH HW: 4F0 907 279 D
Component: ILM Fahrer H31 0400 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0039123
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 6FE6CE890706

Part No: 4L1 910 113 
Component: Wischer AU716 H18 0110 
Coding: 00064792
Shop #: WSC 31414 

Part No: 8K0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH04 0003 
Coding: 00150059
Shop #: WSC 31414 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4L0-910-655.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 655 A HW: 4L0 959 655 B
Component: 73 AIRBAG AUDI8RH43 0230 
Revision: 07H43000 Serial number: 0038QD09V8HT 
Coding: 0014131
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2B5E1A99F39E

Part No: 4L0 910 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. H03 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 B HW: 4F0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 0830 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: 90025111780050
Coding: 0002242
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2854E595E268

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H03 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 4L0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 4L0 920 984 T HW: 4L0 920 984 T
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H22 0411 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: LP3051Y8C 
Coding: 8BD663040100CF05020205
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 448C51257E00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 4F0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 907 468 P HW: 4F0 907 468 F
Component: GW-BEM 4CAN-M H06 0047 
Revision: LB200032 Serial number: 3200L118140176
Coding: 00C303
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3C7C29C506F0

Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 D HW: 8K0 915 181 D
Component: J367-BDM H07 0125 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 959 760 D HW: 4F0 959 760 D
Component: MEM-FS H08 0064 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00000012410884
Coding: 00581300000011110000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 326007FDD4B4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 4F0-959-793.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 793 T HW: 8K0 959 793 M
Component: TSG FA H12 0362 
Revision: Serial number: 0000012663778 
Coding: 011F07205E40440004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 489445154228

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4L0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 289 K HW: 4L0 907 289 K
Component: Komfortgeraet H11 0120 
Revision: 0120 --- Serial number: 01556936170000
Coding: 3569693
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 387435D532C8

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 035 223 H HW: 4L0 035 223 G
Component: BOSE G3 Q7 H03 0130 
Revision: CH003000 Serial number: 00000000010908
Coding: 030000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2756E6A9EF76

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 4F0-910-274.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 274 B HW: 4F0 907 274 
Component: J793 RKA+ H04 0110 
Revision: 00000519 Serial number: 00005190112111
Coding: 0693965
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 234EF2B99B4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 D
Component: ILM Beifahrer H14 0100 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000095759
Coding: 0012001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: DEB8034D70AC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 4F0-959-792.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 792 T HW: 8K0 959 792 M
Component: TSG BF H12 0362 
Revision: Serial number: 0000012789197 
Coding: 011F07205E40440004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 479646294F36

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 M
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000007
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 448C51257E00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (R) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4G0 035 082 B HW: 4G0 035 082 
Component: Radio U SIRIU H52 0076 
Revision: AB001007 Serial number: 156H20B7545863
Coding: 020007010000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 1F46FE49B726

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L2 035 746 B HW: 4L2 035 746 
Component: H-BNT-NA H42 0422 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 097H-0B7503406
Coding: 180200060004E1EF41000345EF632003140000000100000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2D5A1481CD8A

Part No: 8R0 060 884 AD
Component: NAR 2011 0505 

Part No SW: 8R0 919 604 HW: 8R0 919 604 
Component: DU7 High H41 0104 

Part No SW: 4L0 919 614 B HW: 4L0 919 614 B
Component: E0380 Bedient H01 0060 

Part No: 8R0 060 961 B
Component: CD-Database 3371 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: 4F0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 795 P HW: 4F0 959 795 P
Component: TSG HL H11 0362 
Revision: Serial number: 0000012703175 
Coding: 010E07204040230004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 46884B2D483C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 441 B HW: 4L0 907 441 B
Component: J772__Rearview 0030 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: 525PA8-J1441JH
Coding: 1021201
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 254AECA1957A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 945 HW: 4L0 827 851 E
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H57 0500 
Revision: --H57001 Serial number: E5030000B 
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38354
VCID: ECDC5985B610

Part No: 4L0 910 946 
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H57 0500

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6F: Centr. Conv. II Labels: 4L0-910-290.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 290 A HW: 4L0 907 290 A
Component: ILM HINTEN 2 H07 0080 
Revision: AAH07080 Serial number: 118894570-----
Coding: 0003595
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2648EBADE87C

Part No: 4L0 910 591 A
Component: J_245_EE16_SKB10H11 0220

Part No: 4L0 910 591 A
Component: J_394_EE16_SKB10H11 0220

Part No: 4L0 910 591 A
Component: J_392_EE16_SKB10H11 0220

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 4F0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 795 P HW: 4F0 959 795 P
Component: TSG HR H11 0362 
Revision: Serial number: 0000012703894 
Coding: 010E07204040230004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 46884B2D483C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 283 C HW: 4L0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H03 0500 
Revision: 00H03000 Serial number: 37361122801050
Coding: 0221266
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2A501F9DFC64

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Windows up/down should be in long coding, not adaptation.
Here is the good link for Audi:
http://a6retrofit.tripod.com/articles/a5vagcodes.html


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Vak331 said:


> So far I am a little disspointed with the Vag Com access. I enjoyed the ability to utilize Vag Com for various coding, features, and retrofits on the Passat B6.


This isn't on the Golf platform, so some things are considerably different  Try the latest Beta on that vehicle. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html#11.10

--


Vak331 said:


> jetta said:
> 
> 
> > Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4L0-910-289.lbl
> ...



Exactly, you will have "Comfort Functions" in channel 061 for basic on/off options which are the sum of numbers, _i.e. add +001 = Comfort Closing: Window Regulators via Remote Control,_ and so on to the original value.

After the base comfort features are activated channels 001->004 will contain "Personalization" settings for each key. Let us know if you need any help with that and someone can look into the other questions.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is even says on Wiki, just need to look :
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Comfort_System


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

jetta said:


> It is even says on Wiki, just need to look :
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Comfort_System


If you read my top post I had found the coding initially. AND I did change the values in the comfort system 46, adaptation 61 but I did not know I had to look into Channels 1-4 after that. Look at my initial post. The Wiki page requires you to have some prior 'knowledge'...

Additionally, I have done more searching. I have to look into activating the MMI hidden menu in order to see if the power closing mirrors upon locking function could be activated. Would anyone know how to find the hidden menu in the 2011/2012 MMIs? Is it the same as earlier MMI 3Gs?

The power closing mirrors upon locking used to be a pre-2011 activation option in the MMI and cannot be found there now (hidden menu?)...Maybe some other coding changes could activate that?

The thing is that most addresses, not that I want to mess with most of them, are not even accessible when coding is in question for the Q7. I completely understand Dana's above remark and I am not trying to be difficult since the Q7 (on which platform it is based) is not as common as Golf-platform cars.

Thank you Dana for the above advice!


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Vak331 said:


> If you read my top post I had found the coding initially. AND I did change the values in the comfort system 46, adaptation 61 but I did not know I had to look into Channels 1-4 after that. Look at my initial post. The Wiki page requires you to have some prior 'knowledge'...
> 
> !


Like I said you need to look, you need to change coding as well:
Coding

+0000001 = Reserved (always)
+0000002 = 10 Tamper Alarms (PR-B09)
+0000004 = Thatcham inactive (PR-7AA/A8U)
+0000008 = Selective Central Locking (PR-4K2/4K7/4K8)
+0000016 = Anti-Theft Warning System (PR-7AN/7AL)
+0000032 = Inclination Sensor installed (PR-7AN/7AL)
+0000064 = Interior Monitoring (PR-7AL)
*+0000128 = Comfort Function via Remote (NOT PR-B29/B30/B34/B35)*
+0002048 = Confirmation Anti-Theft System via Horn (PR-A8U)
+0004096 = SAE Rear Lights (PR-A8U)
+0008192 = Light Package (PR-QQ1)
+0016384 = SAFE-Function deactivated (PR-A8U)
+0065536 = No Anti-Theft Delay (0 Seconds)
+0262144 = Sunroof / Open Sky System (PR-3FU)
+1048576 = Luggage Compartment Closing Assistance (PR-4E7/4E9)
+2097152 = Rear Lid Control Module (PR-4E7/4E9)
+4194304 = Fuel Lid Unlock via Driver Door Button


And I believe there is a long coding helper .


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Vak331 said:


> Additionally, I have done more searching. I have to look into activating the MMI hidden menu in order to see if the power closing mirrors upon locking function could be activated. Would anyone know how to find the hidden menu in the 2011/2012 MMIs? Is it the same as earlier MMI 3Gs?


I believe the mentioned Beta has a label for this 5F module but "Development Test Mode" or "Hidden Menu" should be found in adaptation channel 006 (0 = OFF / 1 = ON). Be careful with the options that may become available after turning that on, the bootloader may cause irreversible results.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

I was able to figure out the Comfort Window functions thanks to all the posts above. I first changed the coding.

My initial value in address 61 was 10. So I tried changing it to 25 for opening/closing windows and opening/closing sunroof. This did not work.

Then I remembered on the Passat that the sunroof could not be opened via the key so I changed the value to 17: opening/closing windows and closing sunroof. This did not work completely since the key only allowed me to close the windows but not open them and the sunroof remained open (could not close).

I finally tried the values for only closing windows and closing sunroof and it worked! All of the windows and sunroof close and the windows OPEN as well! The final value was 15 (10 + 001 + 004).


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there any possibility of auto folding the power mirrors upon locking? Currently the only option is switch a dial manually while the key is the ignition and the car is in park. Pre-2011 had the ability and I cannot understand why Audi removed the option from the MMI...


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Regarding Power Folding Mirrors upon locking:

Here are two links that carry the information:

http://www.audienthusiasts.com/Project_FoldingMirrors4.html (not for Audi Q7, but for Audi)

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2805200 (discussing the same Q7 topic


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

It seems according to Motor-talk.de forum/Google Translate that Italian Q7 models ARE getting the power folding upon locking feature (present in the MMI) while German/(US) models are NOT.

Does this list all possible coding options for module 46 or is this all that is presently known: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Comfort_System

On various forums everyone keeps mentioning the need for Long Coding helper for module 46 in order to enable features. Is it even possible to have long coding helper on a 8 digit code?

Thank you.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Could someone please answer if the coding bellow lists ALL of the options:

_



Coding

+0000001 = Reserved (always)
+0000002 = 10 Tamper Alarms (PR-B09)
+0000004 = Thatcham inactive (PR-7AA/A8U)
+0000008 = Selective Central Locking (PR-4K2/4K7/4K8)
+0000016 = Anti-Theft Warning System (PR-7AN/7AL)
+0000032 = Inclination Sensor installed (PR-7AN/7AL)
+0000064 = Interior Monitoring (PR-7AL)
+0000128 = Comfort Function via Remote (NOT PR-B29/B30/B34/B35)
+0002048 = Confirmation Anti-Theft System via Horn (PR-A8U)
+0004096 = SAE Rear Lights (PR-A8U)
+0008192 = Light Package (PR-QQ1)
+0016384 = SAFE-Function deactivated (PR-A8U)
+0065536 = No Anti-Theft Delay (0 Seconds)
+0262144 = Sunroof / Open Sky System (PR-3FU)
+1048576 = Luggage Compartment Closing Assistance (PR-4E7/4E9)
+2097152 = Rear Lid Control Module (PR-4E7/4E9)
+4194304 = Fuel Lid Unlock via Driver Door Button 

Note: Coding is the sum of the individual options. Not all options apply for all control moduls!

Click to expand...

_Or are there more options that are presently unknown? (such as mirrors folding upon locking) 

i.e. http://www.audienthusiasts.com/Project_FoldingMirrors4.html


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Vak331 said:


> Or are there more options that are presently unknown? (such as mirrors folding upon locking


Yes, it is entirely possible that some coding options are not documented but it is also possible that certain modules do not support the feature. Try to get a complete Auto-Scan from one of these Italian Q7 models with power folding upon locking feature in the MMI and we'll compare it, the features as per PR codes / VINs and any update coding information that may we have.

Long coding does not apply to the Q7 comfort module, therefore is can never apply to these modules. They are conventional (old school) normal coding:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/recode_screen.html

The reference to the 2009+ A4/S4/A5/S5/Q5 (8K/8T/8R) chassis vehicles is not applicable however David is very active on the forums and that site it very informative for the proper platforms.


----------



## kentrinite (Nov 15, 2013)

*hel me coding STEERING COLUMN ADJUSTMENT*

hello I'd like to do the coding, but I do not have the software coding here is the number of the pieces 7705347 7L841901AM when I scan this is what is displayed is a new piece I came up because the other is death


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely nothing for kentrinite 

He posts pirated scans


----------

